# Floppy Cube and 3x3x2?



## Toad (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd love to get a Floppy Cube and I've seen a video somewhere of a 3x3x2 that also had a special name and I'm just wondering if anybody knows of a good place to buy both (or either) of these?

Thanks,
Toad

EDIT: It's called a domino cube apparently


----------



## Muesli (Sep 12, 2009)

You mean a Domino cube. I have no Idea where to get one.


----------



## PatrickT (Sep 12, 2009)

You can get a floppy cube on deal extreme:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26682~r.24607915


----------



## LNZ (Sep 12, 2009)

You can emulate a domino cube by using a 3x3x3 and not solving the middle layer.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 12, 2009)

LNZ said:


> You can emulate a domino cube by using a 3x3x3 and not solving the middle layer.



But solving the actual thing is much harder because of the restriction on the moves that can be made.

I can solve the 4x4x4 in under a 100 seconds. 

But it takes me atleast 3 mins for the 3x3x4.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 12, 2009)

i was like you.. searching for the 2x3x3.. found some tutorials on how to make one... but "never" found a place where they sell this thing, you can see my threads i've made about it...

so if anyone find .. tell us 

floppy cube can be found in ebay and DX as patrickT said and linked, and i searched DX, they don't have the 2x3x3...


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 12, 2009)

BEWARE. I have a feeling James(c4y) might make a domino cube.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Sep 12, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> BEWARE. I have a feeling James(c4y) might make a domino cube.



What makes you think that?


----------



## V-te (Sep 12, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > BEWARE. I have a feeling James(c4y) might make a domino cube.
> ...


Because it's James


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 13, 2009)

V-te said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...


And he has churned out MANY new puzzles, all in a very short period of time. It's only a matter of time before he makes a domino...


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 13, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...



You guys are funny... I asked him about it, and he said he's not making it. He said dominoes are being sold on amazon.co.jp for pre-orders :/


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2009)

I know the 2x2x3 is on pre-sale on amazon.co.jp. Are you sure that a 2x3x3 is equally on pre-sale?


----------



## TemurAmir (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.bedardpuzzles.com/index.php?puzzles/30

They have domino cubes, but it's 100 dollars....


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> using a vs. the is not distinguishing enough for me to infer domino vs. gentosha .



And you're the one saying my sentences don't make any sense...


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 13, 2009)

I actually just realized my mistake. I got confused between 2x2x3 and 2x3x3. My bad. My original posts are directed towards a domino, i.e. 2x3x3.


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2009)

No problem dude, I was getting worried I missed something


----------



## V-te (Sep 13, 2009)

So is there any 3x3x2's on C4Y or not?


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2009)

No


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 13, 2009)

And what about the 2x2x3?
( I know its kinda OT)


----------



## V-te (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw the 2x2x3 on ebay a few days ago.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 14, 2009)

*3x3x2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24r4GyLVfb0
http://iq-puzzle.com.hk/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=283

It wasn't there yesterday. But the price.. ouch. I would've really wanted to buy this one  Free shipping doesn't really ease the pain.
If anything, I will buy that 2x2x2 from them. It looks amazing on video. $25..


----------



## Xquare-1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a floppy cube, it is so easy to solve


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 14, 2009)

Konsta said:


> *3x3x2*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24r4GyLVfb0
> http://iq-puzzle.com.hk/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=283
> 
> ...



Dude where did you buy these


----------



## Konsta (Sep 14, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x2*
> ...



Wait...what?


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 14, 2009)

I bought the cheap floppy cube from dealextreme. I wouldnt really recommend buying it as it only lasted 2 days before the centre cap broke off making it useless. 

My girlfriend really liked it though, so are there any other online stores that sell the original floppy cube at a good price?

also, is there any mods I could do with the broken dx floppy? the corners would be easy to make into 1x1x1s, but anything else?

sorry to hijack.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 14, 2009)

Buy another floppy cube. I own one (brought from Ebay) and it is very easy to solve.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 14, 2009)

i think if cube4you will make the 2x3x3 it would be very cool, but not over 15$, i think 20 and more is too much for such puzzle


----------



## Konsta (Sep 15, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> i think if cube4you will make the 2x3x3 it would be very cool, but not over 15$, i think 20 and more is too much for such puzzle


If? Didn't you read what Dan Cohen said:



masterofthebass said:


> You guys are funny... I asked him about it, and he said he's not making it. He said dominoes are being sold on amazon.co.jp for pre-orders :/



So, if you don't want to pay $80-$100, then you just have to build it yourself 
I know I will.
Someday.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 15, 2009)

yea that's why i said "if" 
anyone can change his mind after all...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

try mefferts. they've got floppy cube.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 15, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> yea that's why i said "if"
> anyone can change his mind after all...



Let's hope so. 
3x3x2 are so hard to find, it's just ridiculous. I'm sure a lot of people would like to have them, like floppys, if they were available with lower prices.


----------

